# Algae



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi there, I have been collecting rainwater in a waterbutt for a few months now and then running the water through a 40 micron filter bag and storing it in 4 25l drums in the garage. I have noticed that when the drum is getting low that there is a layer of green algae(?) forming on the bottom of the drum. Is there any way to stop this growing?


----------



## Jjhart (Jul 7, 2012)

Copper coins normally can kill the algae of (don't do this in your fish pond/aquarium if you have one)


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Does sunlight shine directly on it at any part of the day?


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jjhart said:


> Copper coins normally can kill the algae of (don't do this in your fish pond/aquarium if you have one)


This is the second time I've heard this



rob3rto said:


> Does sunlight shine directly on it at any part of the day?


No not directly but there are two large windows in the garage


----------

